# Pulp in pee, is it ok?



## roadpupp (Jun 10, 2012)

Am still experimenting with back sweetening my 6.5 gal batch of sp. so far the straight stuff is still a bit sour with 5 cups of invert sugar added to 3 gallons. 

I did mix up a batch with 750 ml of plain pee some sugar and half a can of Bacardi frozen margarita concentrate. It is now cloudy and has pulp but is close to commercial hard lemonade in taste. My question is, will this be ok to bottle up and store for a few months? I don't expect much to last beyond the summer . I followed Lon's recipe and added K meta and sorbate as directed so it "shouldn't" referment. 

I just wonder about the pulp and cloudiness.


----------



## saramc (Jun 10, 2012)

You can definitely choose to add concentrate with pulp when backsweetening. As you have already identified it will result in a cloudy wine with floating pulp. But definitely okay, just consume it within 6 months. I make a Niagara wine that I backsweeten with lime-ade concentrate, the wine clears but the pulp does remain---it does not last longer than 3-4 months after it is ready to go. Enjoy!

Just wanted to double check--are you tasting a chilled sample or room temp, because the temperature will impact what you are tasting.


----------



## roadpupp (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmation about bottling with pulp. 

I was tasting at room temp. Do you believe it will sweeten up when cold? Or the opposite? 

Thanks


----------

